
Really cool business card designs (design studies, really) - Tichy
http://www.ideo.com/identity/haircard.htm
======
Tichy
This and the other business card thread reminds me of an idea for a business
card I once had. I don't even know how it is called, but there is this kind of
plastic coating for paper that consists of stripes of lenses, so that you see
something different on the paper depending on the angle you look at it from
(usually this is used on cheap gadgets for children). It turns out you can
create pictures for that at home, at least a popular computer magazine claimed
so some time ago and explained how to do it.

Being into games design at the time, I dreamed about showing an animation on
my business card (a flying space ship, or space invaders perhaps?). In the end
I was unable to find that plastic coating anywhere (I gave up too soon), and
abandoned the idea.

Maybe I should pick it up again, but then again business cards seem also a bit
yesterday. My second favorite design from ideo is the device that scans the
business card and then burns it on the spot ( ;-)
<http://www.ideo.com/identity/cardpyre.htm> )

------
Tichy
Click on the little thumbnails above to see all the cards. My favorite is the
one with the integrated blood sampler.

